# Styrofoam tray removal



## Edinburra

I'm trying to fit a Space Saver Spare Wheel into the boot/trunk space under the removable floor. however, I'm having difficulty removing the Styrofoam liner, the large one. The smaller one can be removed with a little jostling but the larger one seems to be fixed under some of the trim. Has anyone else tried to do this successfully without destroying the Styrofoam tray and if so how?


----------



## Edinburra

Anybody out there? 
Come on guys and girls some of you must try DIY?


----------



## ZephyR2

Did it on my Mk2 but just cut bits out as necessary to accommodate the wheel. I imagine your going to have to cut bits out too so do you need to get it out in one piece?

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## brittan

On the Mk2 the larger section of styrofoam came out quite easily.

If trim parts are in the way, you could try putting the seat backs down to see if that gives any extra wiggle room.
Or remove the rear boot trim. Never done that on a Mk3 but if it's similar to the Mk2, remove the floor panel, grasp the lower edge of the trim and pull sharply straight upwards.


----------



## Edinburra

ZephyR2 said:


> Did it on my Mk2 but just cut bits out as necessary to accommodate the wheel. I imagine your going to have to cut bits out too so do you need to get it out in one piece?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


Thank for your reply, guess I'm going to have to cut or remove trim panels, which I don't want to do.


----------



## Edinburra

brittan said:


> On the Mk2 the larger section of styrofoam came out quite easily.
> 
> If trim parts are in the way, you could try putting the seat backs down to see if that gives any extra wiggle room.
> Or remove the rear boot trim. Never done that on a Mk3 but if it's similar to the Mk2, remove the floor panel, grasp the lower edge of the trim and pull sharply straight upwards.


Thanks for your advice.


----------



## PTHOM

My TT is languishing at Sheerness docks ane should be at dealers in new year.
I too want to instal a spacesaver wheel and would be very interested in your method of installation etc.Also ,can you tell me how you secure wheel i.e. straps or clamp if there is bolt hole in boot,or just wedge it in.I see on ebay one can buy a spacesaver bu no one seems to sell a retaining bolt.


----------



## Edinburra

I'll be happy to help and will take you through my experience. Check what size of space saver wheel you should use, its on the drivers door jamb underneath the tyre sizes and pressure information. It's the last bit of info. Mine required a19 " SSSW 125 70 19. Stick to that and you won't go wrong. I'll be removing the Styrofoam next week and will get back to you then.


----------



## PTHOM

Thanks, I look forward to hearing about the installation.


----------



## Edinburra

PTHOM said:


> Thanks, I look forward to hearing about the installation.


Well, I've managed to remove the tray and install the SSSW and would gladly share the pics with you, however, this site does not allow pics that are over 1MB so that does it for that.

After quite a bit of crawling about I managed to remove the large tray by removing the smaller one and then getting into the back of the car and with the help of a spatula and a wallpaper scraper to get in under the side trim, I was able to remove the large Styrofoam tray.
The SSSW fitted in well and also the Styrofoam insert that now holds the tools apart from the Scissor jack which remains in the smaller tray.
Once you have achieved all this you then have to build up the right-hand side as the SSSW stands slightly proud of that side. I cut some cardboard wine cases to fit using a Stanley knife, this levels the floor for the carpeted cover to sit on. Job done
One note of caution nestling in the right-hand try is the emergency pull for the filler cap, it's red, watch out for it and beware when you remove it tends to disappear from your view.


----------



## Edinburra

Edinburra said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the Mk2 the larger section of styrofoam came out quite easily.
> 
> If trim parts are in the way, you could try putting the seat backs down to see if that gives any extra wiggle room.
> Or remove the rear boot trim. Never done that on a Mk3 but if it's similar to the Mk2, remove the floor panel, grasp the lower edge of the trim and pull sharply straight upwards.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your advice.
Click to expand...

I tried your suggestion out today and it worked with a bit of effort, thanks again..


----------



## brittan

Edinburra said:


> I tried your suggestion out today and it worked with a bit of effort, thanks again..


You're welcome; glad it worked.


----------



## Edinburra

Some pics of the work. Successfully completed.

The pics are not in the order that the work was done but considering the time it's taken to resize and up load that's as good as it's going to get! :roll:


----------



## Cobstar

Thank you Edinburra. I need to squirrel your guide and photos away for future reference.


----------



## ZephyR2

Does this mod raise the level of the boot floor at all?

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Edinburra

ZephyR2 said:


> Does this mod raise the level of the boot floor at all?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


Yes, by about 1 inch (25mm) however this slight loss of space is more than made up for by the secure feeling that having a spare wheel gives you.


----------



## ZephyR2

Yeah it did in the Mk2 as well. While the coupe can cope with that it might be too much in the roadster where the boot is already quite shallow all round.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## PTHOM

Thanks for the instuctions.Will be extremely useful when my car arrives.


----------



## Edinburra

Yes it does raise the floor height about 25 mm (1 inch) overall. Hence the need for the snappy shaped cardboard on the right hand side. I went for cardboard because (1) I had some, (2) it was easy to trim, (3) it sits on top of the battery and the Styrofoam insert on the right hand side and makes a perfect bridge.(4) I used three layers of double thickness cardboard from wine cases. Knew I find a use for them.


----------



## Edinburra

Since removing the Styrofoam tray I was concerned about any increase in noise levels caused by the lack of material in the wheel well. So now have covered the bottom of the wheel well with additional sound deadening. 
The material I used came from Silent Coat UK. Their Silent Coat 2mm mat is the product I used, it's easy to cut/contour and sticks like a limpet. This addition ensures that the noise levels are as before the removal of the insert. 
While I am aware that noise can be subjective,I'm convinced that this application has worked. 8)


----------



## brittan

That sounds like a good idea. 

If you like to make things a little quieter then it is probably worth adding the same material to the large bare metal area under the rear seat bench. Th wheel arches would also benefit but access is a bit more involved.


----------



## Edinburra

brittan said:


> That sounds like a good idea.
> 
> If you like to make things a little quieter then it is probably worth adding the same material to the large bare metal area under the rear seat bench. Th wheel arches would also benefit but access is a bit more involved.


Thanks for that, that'll be my next project, under the rear seat, as I have three panels of Silent Mat left.


----------



## ZephyR2

brittan said:


> That sounds like a good idea.
> 
> If you like to make things a little quieter then it is probably worth adding the same material to the large bare metal area under the rear seat bench. Th wheel arches would also benefit but access is a bit more involved.


Or stick a bit in each ear and do the whole car.


----------



## Edinburra

ZephyR2 said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a good idea.
> 
> If you like to make things a little quieter then it is probably worth adding the same material to the large bare metal area under the rear seat bench. Th wheel arches would also benefit but access is a bit more involved.
> 
> 
> 
> Or stick a bit in each ear and do the whole car.
Click to expand...

 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Edinburra

Cobstar said:


> Thank you Edinburra. I need to squirrel your guide and photos away for future reference.


The final piece arrived today. The plastic bolt that secures the wheel and tray insert to the boot floor. See pics.


----------



## PTHOM

Can you tell me where you acquired the plastic bolt from?Any part number?
THANKS


----------



## Edinburra

PTHOM said:


> Can you tell me where you acquired the plastic bolt from?Any part number?
> THANKS


I bought it on EBay for £9.99 delivered.

It is described as "OEM Rear Spare Wheel Tire Bolt Fixture 1K0803899E for Audi Q5, TT, VW Golf Jetta"

Dispatched from China, took about three weeks to arrive but as that was over the Christmas rush it seemed OK to me.

It is the genuine article, stamped as Audi part c/w number and fits perfectly.


----------



## PTHOM

Thanks.Much appreciated.


----------



## Edinburra

N


Edinburra said:


> View attachment 9
> Some pics of the work. Successfully completed.
> 
> The pics are not in the order that the work was done but considering the time it's taken to resize and up load that's as good as it's going to get! :roll:


Now complete, with floor tray.


----------



## brittan

I fitted my spare wheel this morning and took a few pictures of the change over:

Before:


The standard boot contents. The smaller section of polystyrene pops out quite easily but the larger part isn't so cooperative. I found it best to start at the centre/front corner of it, pulling it to the rear to release the tabs from under the metal cross member and then ease it upwards. Works around the front and side gradually lifting and pulling it free from under the side trim. When you've got that far it just needs moving forward a bit to release it from under the rear plastic trim:


The replacement polystyrene section is more flexible and pops in very easily:


I added a short hose to the spare wheel valve so that I can check the pressure without lifting the wheel. Lazy me:


Tools and stuff back in. If you haven't found it yet, in the standard layout the long double ended screwdriver blade is hidden UNDER the jack. 


New floor support sections fitted:


After, giving an indication of how much the boot floor is raised:


----------



## Edinburra

brittan said:


> I fitted my spare wheel this morning and took a few pictures of the change over:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> The standard boot contents. The smaller section of polystyrene pops out quite easily but the larger part isn't so cooperative. I found it best to start at the centre/front corner of it, pulling it to the rear to release the tabs from under the metal cross member and then ease it upwards. Works around the front and side gradually lifting and pulling it free from under the side trim. When you've got that far it just needs moving forward a bit to release it from under the rear plastic trim:
> 
> 
> The replacement polystyrene section is more flexible and pops in very easily:
> 
> 
> I added a short hose to the spare wheel valve so that I can check the pressure without lifting the wheel. Lazy me:
> 
> 
> Tools and stuff back in. If you haven't found it yet, in the standard layout the long double ended screwdriver blade is hidden UNDER the jack.
> 
> 
> New floor support sections fitted:
> 
> 
> After, giving an indication of how much the boot floor is raised:


Good job. Well done, again!


----------



## brittan

Edinburra said:


> Good job. Well done, again!


Thank you Sir, again.  8)


----------



## dids66

I was thinking of doing the same,is it possible for you to give us a breakdown of the prices and how easy it was to get the bits ,thanks.


----------



## Edinburra

dids66 said:


> I was thinking of doing the same,is it possible for you to give us a breakdown of the prices and how easy it was to get the bits ,thanks.


I've sent you a PM with details.


----------



## dids66

Thanks Edinburra.
I had my space saver sparewheel from my Seat Leon FR184 which I fitted on the front today to make sure it doesn't rub on anything and i had foam which fitted around the wheel.The ss wheel cost £130 with the jack and wheel brace so it may be a alternative.


----------



## S8utt

Hello

Just taken delivery of a new TT black edition. ( tyre is 245/35 R19 93Y)
Straight away I raised the issue about not having a spare wheel.

Has the dealers attitude changed since these posts ?
I've contacted 2 dealerships and both refuse to supply me with one ( we are not able to sell to the UK )

Is there a list of part numbers that I can quote to the dealer, so not raising the grey area but still getting the parts.

Also if possible the cost of the parts so I know I'm not being ripped off when I get a quote.

Thanks
S8utt


----------



## dids66

As above go and buy a spare from Seat you get the wheel a jack and wheel brace in a tray which with a bit of cutting fits no problem.


----------



## Edinburra

dids66 said:


> As above go and buy a spare from Seat you get the wheel a jack and wheel brace in a tray which with a bit of cutting fits no problem.


Make sure that the Space Saver Spare Wheel you get is the correct size as recommend on the door card.


----------



## Steve2017TTS

Hi,
Interesting thread - as in the Middle East, we get a space saver spare wheel.
Here is a photo of it in our car - it seems to sit a little lower than these retrofits on UK cars









Cheers
Steve


----------



## Kmacker

Hi Edinburra, can you pm me details of this mod? Part numbers, where purchased etc. Cheers
Just got my TTS and keen to have a space saver fitted. Thanks
Kmacker. PS I'm just outside Kilmarnock ...


----------



## Edinburra

Kmacker said:


> Hi Edinburra, can you pm me details of this mod? Part numbers, where purchased etc. Cheers
> Just got my TTS and keen to have a space saver fitted. Thanks
> Kmacker. PS I'm just outside Kilmarnock ...


PM sent.


----------



## daddow

My Audi garage fitted the complete kit this summer, cost £350 said it was cheaper to buy the wheel and tyre separately, fitting cost were not charged.


----------



## PTHOM

Hi Edinburra.I have a spacesaver wheel but no fittings.Can you pm me the part numbers and prices of all the parts needed to fit the wheel please.
Many thanks


----------



## Edinburra

PTHOM said:


> Hi Edinburra.I have a spacesaver wheel but no fittings.Can you pm me the part numbers and prices of all the parts needed to fit the wheel please.
> Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Dino_Donis

Is it possible for someone to list all the part numbers in this thread???
Cheers


----------



## Edinburra

Dino_Donis said:


> Is it possible for someone to list all the part numbers in this thread???
> Cheers


I'll try. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kenny.

Hi Edinburra, Heres some praise from a fellow Edinburgher, that's an excellent job and definitely one on my list, I've a couple of questions if you don't mind, 
Did you get the replacement polystyrene moulding for under the wheel like the one in Brittan's post or did you modify the standard one?
Also your picture showing the "sub floor" is that an Audi part and where did you get it.

Thanks in advance 
Ken


----------



## Dino_Donis

Edinburra said:


> Dino_Donis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible for someone to list all the part numbers in this thread???
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try. Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

Thanks can you also take a screen shot of the lower half so we can see all the part numbers...

Also will the wheels fit ok onto the front of a TTS with larger brake calipers???


----------



## Edinburra

Kenny. said:


> Hi Edinburra, Heres some praise from a fellow Edinburgher, that's an excellent job and definitely one on my list, I've a couple of questions if you don't mind,
> Did you get the replacement polystyrene moulding for under the wheel like the one in Brittan's post or did you modify the standard one?
> Also your picture showing the "sub floor" is that an Audi part and where did you get it.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Ken


 Hi Ken, 
I did not use the under tray, in fact I decided to use some sound deadening material to line the floor of the wheel well, as I reckoned that the polystyrene tray that came with the car provided some level of sound suppression. I have no issues with the lack of that tray, the wheel is secured to the floor of the wheel well by the screw.


----------



## Kenny.

Thanks for that, Appreciate it.


----------



## Edinburra

Dino_Donis said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dino_Donis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible for someone to list all the part numbers in this thread???
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try. Hope this helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks can you also take a screen shot of the lower half so we can see all the part numbers...
> 
> Also will the wheels fit ok onto the front of a TTS with larger brake calipers???
Click to expand...

Sorry that's the only pic I have of the parts list. 
If you consult the plate on the drivers door jamb it will tell you what size of Space Saver Spare Wheel you need to get.


----------



## Kenny.

Thanks for that, Appreciate it.


----------



## Kenny.

Hi, I've just had a thought, possibly a dozzy one! Will the existing wheel bolts for the alloys work on the steel wheel?
As some are spiggoted and some are tapered, or am I worrying about nowt!

Thanks 
Ken


----------



## falconmick

Thanks to all, especially Edinburra. This is a project I'm currently on with and this thread has been a great help.


----------



## Edinburra

falconmick said:


> Thanks to all, especially Edinburra. This is a project I'm currently on with and this thread has been a great help.


Glad to have been of assistance to you, hope you never have to use it!!


----------



## falconmick

So do I lol, managed to source exact part from Germany.


----------



## M1ke H

@Edinburra - I've just come across this thread from 2016, and think this may be a necessary mod for a planned European road trip this summer! Would it be possible to let me have details of the parts you used and their source(s)?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Edinburra

M1ke H said:


> @Edinburra - I've just come across this thread from 2016, and think this may be a necessary mod for a planned European road trip this summer! Would it be possible to let me have details of the parts you used and their source(s)?
> 
> Many thanks in advance


Hi Mike,

The post I created on the 11 Oct 2017, which is the first on this page (4) will give you all the parts along with their required numbers.

First thing and the most important is to look at the card on the driver's door jamb to get the correct wheel size.
I used parts No 17 & 18, sourced from my local friendly Audi dealer, took about a week to arrive.
The wheel dump kit Part No 8S0012109E Styrofoam came from Germany, through Amazon. Also, the large locking bolt came via Amazon

That was all I used and it all came together well and now is out of sight but not out of mind.

Hope this helps.
A.

The wheel I got through Gumtree 125/70 19" Space Saver Spare Wheel Part No 8KO601027D


----------



## M1ke H

Thanks for the pointers @Edinburra.

I'm in the process of pricing the parts up from various sources, including my local Dealer ( :lol: )

However, in comparison to @S8utt 's experience in his previous post, they have quoted me (and will therefore supply) the 125.70.19 SSSW I need. They've also offered to give me a price for all the items needed (and as a fitted option)!!!

When I've got all the prices together, I'll let you know how they all compare


----------



## M1ke H

So, three months down the line, just a quick update with my experience...

I initially contacted my dealer, with who I've got a good relationship. They gave me a price for the spare wheel and tyre, but said that Audi wouldn't supply the 'kit' as it wasn't applicable and therefore not available to supply for my car (ie UK spec). That blew it for my French road trip and I left it for some time after we got back.

In the meantime, the guy who sold me both my S3 and then my TTS returned to the dealership, having been tempted to Porsche for six months :roll: . I was chatting to him about it one day and he couldn't understand why it couldn't be done, so rather than asking for a kit of parts against the Reg and/or VIN number they asked to to formally request a specific list of parts by email. This I did and was given a price of £350-odd for the seven items needed. They fitted them this morning FOC as a gesture for having messed me about and I'm really pleased. Fit like a glove.

So apart from the cost of the bits, and a huge tin of biscuits for the guys and girls at the dealership, job done.

Thanks to @Edinburra and others on various other threads for the various information and pointers and above all, the suggestion to do it


----------



## Edinburra

M1ke H said:


> So, three months down the line, just a quick update with my experience...
> 
> I initially contacted my dealer, with who I've got a good relationship. They gave me a price for the spare wheel and tyre, but said that Audi wouldn't supply the 'kit' as it wasn't applicable and therefore not available to supply for my car (ie UK spec). That blew it for my French road trip and I left it for some time after we got back.
> 
> In the meantime, the guy who sold me both my S3 and then my TTS returned to the dealership, having been tempted to Porsche for six months :roll: . I was chatting to him about it one day and he couldn't understand why it couldn't be done, so rather than asking for a kit of parts against the Reg and/or VIN number they asked to to formally request a specific list of parts by email. This I did and was given a price of £350-odd for the seven items needed. They fitted them this morning FOC as a gesture for having messed me about and I'm really pleased. Fit like a glove.
> 
> So apart from the cost of the bits, and a huge tin of biscuits for the guys and girls at the dealership, job done.
> 
> Thanks to @Edinburra and others on various other threads for the various information and pointers and above all, the suggestion to do it


So pleased that you got it sorted, it's the secure feeling that you have now that you have a spare wheel.


----------



## ajacques

Could I ask about the spare wheel, I followed this thread earlier and bought and fitted the foam insert and a used VW space saver wheel, fits OK but it would be good to see if I could obtain an official 19" space saver, could you please let me know the part number ? I received the ' you can't have it for a UK car " from the dealer but armed with a part number I may be able to try another source other than the dealer.


----------



## M1ke H

In some ways, at a corporate level, I do 'get' the it's not available to the UK market answer, but as I said to my dealer, I don't get why a customer with a shopping list of parts can't buy those 'loose items'.

FWIW, The full detail from my invoice for the wheel and tyre in the Description of Goods/Services column is:

P *A8S0 601 027* N/STK 789524/WHEEL D
P *TTCO 125 701 9M 693* N/STK 789524/125/70R

I've highlighted what I believe to be the part numbers in bold. (I assume the 'P' refers to 'Part', N/STK = 'Non Stock', with 789524 being an internal accounting code for all non-stocked items. All items on my invoice include the 'N/STK 789524' within the description).

Hope this helps.


----------



## falconmick

The official space saver is 17'' for MK3, I have one. Bought new from Ebay Germany for about £130 inc delivery.


----------



## M1ke H

The data label for tyre size/pressure on my door pillar states 125 / 70 / 19, which is what Audi agreed with and supplied for my 2018MY TTS. :?:


----------



## Edinburra

M1ke H said:


> The data label for tyre size/pressure on my door pillar states 125 / 70 / 19, which is what Audi agreed with and supplied for my 2018MY TTS. :?:


That's the way to go as it would cover any insurance questions. ie Manufacturers recommendations.


----------



## ajacques

Many thanks to everyone for that information, all part numbers are noted, we have a VW trade parts operation not connected with the dealer ( not on the same site anyway ) so I will try them first. I am very grateful for the information as I have always been uneasy with only a spray can as a solution in the event of a flat.


----------



## falconmick

M1ke H said:


> The data label for tyre size/pressure on my door pillar states 125 / 70 / 19, which is what Audi agreed with and supplied for my 2018MY TTS. :?:


Point taken, didn't realise it was for a TTS. My TT has standard 18s, but winter tyres are shown as 17s. Hope you get sorted


----------



## M1ke H

Well, I suppose it had to happen.....

One week after having the SSSW mod fitted, I get a puncture :roll:

Irrepairable, so mad that with <6k on the car I have to replace a tyre. Will however take advantage of the situation to get a pair of Conti 6's fitted as part of my plan to replace the (supplied) S001's


----------



## MClaine55

Great thread. Bought the parts from Brittan here on the classifieds.

Finally got around to fitting. Thanks to the tips here it was much easier to do than expected. Flipping the rear seats down helped. The floor is higher and I have an OEM load tray meant for no spare wheel. It still fits ok, the load hooks are slightly more difficult to get to but still work. They bend the edge of the tray just a bit.

Only thing that foxed me for a while was rethreading the retaining strap for the jack. Hopefully won't need to use the wheel but I'm prepared for a flat.


----------



## Edinburra

All the items I mentioned earlier in this post are now for sale in the Marketplace section. I have no further need for them. I've sold my TT.


----------



## Oldboy_65

Edinburra said:


> All the items I mentioned earlier in this post are now for sale in the Marketplace section. I have no further need for them. I've sold my TT.


I would be interested in purchasing space saver and insert tool tray etc. You mention the market place but I appear to not have "the required permissions to read topics within this forum". I have a TFSI MK3 s-line and have been a member of the forum since January.


----------



## Edinburra

Oldboy_65 said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the items I mentioned earlier in this post are now for sale in the Marketplace section. I have no further need for them. I've sold my TT.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be interested in purchasing space saver and insert tool tray etc. You mention the market place but I appear to not have "the required permissions to read topics within this forum". I have a TFSI MK3 s-line and have been a member of the forum since January.
Click to expand...

Hi, I'd be happy to oblige, could you PM me and we'll discuss. ( not supposed to mention prices on this part of the forum) Thanks


----------



## dadgad

Again, this could be a very useful thread. I'm just starting TT ownership next week, and going on long journeys without a spare is a bit concerning in many parts of Scotland. 
Btw Edinburra, was that your old TT I saw at Edinburgh Audi a couple of weeks back? It looked nice and sold very fast!


----------



## leopard

dadgad said:


> I'm just starting TT ownership next week, and going on long journeys without a spare is a bit concerning in many parts of Scotland.


Very. Highland garage (s) take approximately two days to obtain a tyre, that's if you can call out breakdown recovery because of the mobile signal coverage being so lousy.


----------



## Edinburra

dadgad said:


> Again, this could be a very useful thread. I'm just starting TT ownership next week, and going on long journeys without a spare is a bit concerning in many parts of Scotland.
> Btw Edinburra, was that your old TT I saw at Edinburgh Audi a couple of weeks back? It looked nice and sold very fast!


Most likely it was my TT. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## xix

I'm looking to do this to my 2019 TT coupe.
Is there anywhere in the UK I can contact to source the parts?
Thought I'd found them on an eBay shop but they can't get me the main tray (8S0-012-109-J).

@Edinburra any chance you could send me a pm please?
As I'm new here I can't send you one?

Cheers


----------



## kevin#34

you can easily buy the parts directly from Audi


----------



## PJ.

I am considering removing the Styrofoam out of my roadster not to fit wheel but to give extra storage space for longer breaks away. Has anybody been able to devise a method of storing the jack and tools ?


----------



## PJ.

I am considering removing the Styrofoam out of my roadster not to fit wheel but to give extra storage space for longer breaks away. Has anybody been able to devise a method of storing the jack and tools ?


----------



## xix

kevin#34 said:


> you can easily buy the parts directly from Audi


Ordered 4 parts yesterday, arrived today, fitted in under 10 minutes.
I got the main tray, the wheel securing screw and both plastic inserts to raise the floor level and cover the battery.

Minus the actual wheel/tyre which I got from ebay for £40, the parts cost me £85.

£125 for the lot 

Part numbers below incase anyone else wants them.

A8S0 012 109J Bin
A8S0 012 127C Insert
A8S0 012 127 Insert
A1K0 803 899E Bolt


----------



## Dino_Donis

xix said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can easily buy the parts directly from Audi
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered 4 parts yesterday, arrived today, fitted in under 10 minutes.
> I got the main tray, the wheel securing screw and both plastic inserts to raise the floor level and cover the battery.
> 
> Minus the actual wheel/tyre which I got from ebay for £40, the parts cost me £85.
> 
> £125 for the lot
> 
> Part numbers below incase anyone else wants them.
> 
> A8S0 012 109J Bin
> A8S0 012 127C Insert
> A8S0 012 127 Insert
> A1K0 803 899E Bolt
Click to expand...

If you look at the following thread you will see all the required part numbers & UK prices on a diagram I created along with installation photos:-

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1916963&sid=838a8c921e8f1e48daf637d390ed44c8

I've attached it too


----------



## Edinburra

xix said:



> I'm looking to do this to my 2019 TT coupe.
> Is there anywhere in the UK I can contact to source the parts?
> Thought I'd found them on an eBay shop but they can't get me the main tray (8S0-012-109-J).
> 
> @Edinburra any chance you could send me a pm please?
> As I'm new here I can't send you one?
> 
> Cheers


Apologies for not getting back to you, I've been out of the country for the past three weeks and switched off the net. Gals to see that you have ordered the parts. I still have the wheel and the polystyrene tray and floor.


----------



## xix

Edinburra said:


> xix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to do this to my 2019 TT coupe.
> Is there anywhere in the UK I can contact to source the parts?
> Thought I'd found them on an eBay shop but they can't get me the main tray (8S0-012-109-J).
> 
> @Edinburra any chance you could send me a pm please?
> As I'm new here I can't send you one?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for not getting back to you, I've been out of the country for the past three weeks and switched off the net. Gals to see that you have ordered the parts. I still have the wheel and the polystyrene tray and floor.
Click to expand...

No worries mate.
Glasgow Audi got me the parts.


----------



## 17GZK

For what it's worth - 
Just bought a Golf Space saver for my wife's TT diesel with 18" wheels. On ebay £38. Never been used.
Note: only a few bigger engined Golfs have the 18" wheels!
Same PCD and same centre hole size.(Golf alloys have same offset as well)
Tried it on to check - and the standard bolts fit fine.


----------



## kevin#34

good! it fits well probably due to the smaller calipers of TT, otherwhise for TTS/TT-RS the only that fits is the Q2 one, with 15mm off-set


----------



## acert54

Edinburra said:


> View attachment 8
> Some pics of the work. Successfully completed.
> 
> The pics are not in the order that the work was done but considering the time it's taken to resize and up load that's as good as it's going to get! :roll:


I did not need to use cardboard packing to make it level after I did mine, everything was already level and the carpet went straight on top as it should do.


----------

